

Facebook suing Ontario porn firm - raja
http://www.thestar.com/News/article/286091
A Canadian company specializing in Internet porn is being sued by Facebook amid allegations it hacked the popular social networking website's computers and tried to access the personal information of users, court documents show.
======
downer
_"These requests for information from Facebook generated error messages and
were detected as unauthorized attempts to access and harvest proprietary
information."_

They're being sued for getting HTTP 403 error pages?

 _The suit alleges Facebook has suffered damages in "excess of $5,000" and has
been "irreparably harmed."_

D'oh, their valuation is now only 14.999995 billion.

IP fishing expeditions seem like abuse. Sounds like Facebook, flush with their
+5 vorpal cash-hoard, are trying it out on lowly 1st-level NPCs.

Getting some practice throwing their weight around and bullying.

